# Windows 8 nur 4gb Ram trotz 64Bit



## hüls95 (21. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe seit einigen Tagen Windows 8 64 Bit , jedoch habe ich Probleme mit dem Ram es werden immer nur 4 Gb verwendet (z.B wenn ich Bf3 zocke)
desweiteren steht im Taskmanager hinter den Programmen in Klammern immer 32 Bit..
Bilder sind im Anhang 

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2012)

Die 32 Bit Anwendungen nutzen nur 4 GB RAM maximal (32 Bit Anwendungen sind mit "32 Bit" gekennzeichnet). Dass nicht 8 GB genutzt werden, ist nicht so ungewöhnlich, wenn eben nur 4 gebraucht werden ^^


----------



## hüls95 (21. November 2012)

ja aber warum ist jede Anwendung in 32 bit ?  steam,origin,battlefield ?


----------



## BoomLabor (21. November 2012)

Weil gerade bei Games der Standart noch 32 Bit ist. Mir ist zumindest kein Spiel bekannt was von mehr als 4GB RAM profitiert.


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

World of Warcraft hat ein 64bit client.


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> World of Warcraft hat ein 64bit client.


Das ist aber auch wohl eines der einzigen. 32 Bit ist noch zu etabliert, das wird noch ein wenig dauern, bis sich da 64 Bit durchsetzt...deswegen finde ich auch Leute krank, die sich 32GB oder mehr RAM einbauen, so etwas braucht man nicht einmal für Videoschnitt.

Edit: bitte kommt mir nicht mit VMs, ein Gamingrechner ist kein Server.


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Edit: bitte kommt mir nicht mit VMs, ein Gamingrechner ist kein Server.




Wer hat denn gesagt, dass Mac ein Gamingrechner ist?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die 32 Bit Anwendungen nutzen nur 4 GB RAM maximal (32 Bit Anwendungen sind mit "32 Bit" gekennzeichnet). Dass nicht 8 GB genutzt werden, ist nicht so ungewöhnlich, wenn eben nur 4 gebraucht werden ^^



Um genau zu sein kann Windows 4GB zwar an einen 32bit Applikation zuweisen, aber es nutzen fast alle 32bit Anwendungen maximal 2GB RAM ausser es wurde das LAA Flag gesetzt und das ist bei fast keiner 32bit Applikation so (nicht zuletzt weil es meistens nur Probleme macht)


----------

